# Riding Lessons in Northern California



## brightside (May 25, 2008)

Hey, I'm new here. My name is laura and i used to ride & compete in english riding (hack, hunters, etc). I have not been able to ride in about 3 years. The barn I used to ride at was in Rancho Cordova, CA but my trainer has since moved cross country. Does anyone here know of any nice barns in Northern California that offer english riding lessons? Thanks!


----------



## jemma_bailey (May 15, 2008)

Heya Laura, Im not from california but im sure if you go to ur local tack shop they will have ad's up for riding schools and barns near your area. Hope this helps


----------



## brightside (May 25, 2008)

Thats a really good idea, thanks!


----------



## jemma_bailey (May 15, 2008)

No problem, i aways think that word of mouth is a better way of getting to a good riding school insted of just picking one out of a book or something. Good luck with your riding.


----------



## Callie's Mom (May 18, 2008)

I would check with Penryn Oak Stables
www.penrynoakstables.com
though they are a bit up there in cost... if they don't suit your needs they might be able to recommend another place.

There is also Los Lagos in Granite Bay - www.llhorses.com
There is a place in orangevale I'm drawing a blank on their name... it is five oak or something like that... 

good luck! (I'm right here in your area... Roseville)


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

What part of Northern California are you guys from?? Im visiting San Francisco soon and Ive picked some instructors to have lessons with ( Allyssa Pitt and the Christiane Noelting Center are the ones im considering), Id love your opinions.


Callie, were you thinking of the Seven Oaks Dressage Center in Santa Cruz County (I think). I looked into them as well but they are to far from where Ill be (and there rules seemed a bit strict!!)


----------



## Kirsten93 (May 29, 2008)

love this question, I'm from Auburn. I need to find some good stables by July (when I'm moving back there-I'm in Germany atm). So any more ideas?


----------



## Callie's Mom (May 18, 2008)

Miss Katie-
No the place I was thinking of was definitely in orangevale, Ca not Santa Cruz... here is the contact info:
Five Oak Farms
6905 Filbert Ave
Orangevale, CA 95662
Phone: (916) 988-7604

Five Oak is a small facility, but Hunter jumper specific. Los Lagos is HUGE and nice with lots of trainers... and Penryn Oak is a medium sized facility that is really a beautiful place... I'm sure any of them could point you in the right direction if you didn't feel at hoe at their facilities.

Kirsten93- Penryn oak would be closest for you...

good luck!


----------



## brightside (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for all the suggestions! I will definitely look into them!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Callie's Mom said:


> Miss Katie-
> No the place I was thinking of was definitely in orangevale, Ca not Santa Cruz... here is the contact info:
> Five Oak Farms
> 6905 Filbert Ave
> ...


The link attached to your signature is fabulous! Great way local training facilities!


----------



## Callie's Mom (May 18, 2008)

thank you, glad you enjoyed the site... be sure to tell your friends  
We are hoping to help people connect with facilities near them through one easy resource!


----------



## NHjumper (Jul 7, 2008)

I ride at Graceland Equestrian Center, in Castro Valley. Its in the SF Bay Area. Let me tell you, this is a truely amazing, and magical place  It features one of the top trainers and riders in the area, David Acord, who has many titles under his belt (including being long listed for the olypmics in 2004, tenth at the world cup qualifier and national top ten rider). We have a lot of clinics with trainers that comes such as Allissa Pitts. Amazing Place, check it out :]


----------



## brightside (May 25, 2008)

thats a little far from me, but thanks anyway!


----------

